# Nasse Wurzeln - wie macht ihr das?



## maggus12345 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle,

ich hab ein kleines Problem. Solange es trocken ist kann man es auf den Abfahrten ja richtig schön laufen lassen. Aber wenn es jedoch geregnet hat, oder gerade noch regnet herrscht auf dem heimischen Trails mit schönen Quer- und Längswurzeln plötzlich die wilde Rumrutscherei. Vor lauter Schiss schleicht man (also ich) dann eher talwärts.

Wenn man aber die Jungs in den Videos in den kanadischen Regenwäldern ansieht fahren die ja auch auf nassem Holz als wär es nichts. 

Wie macht man's? Einfach rutschen lassen und keinen Schiss haben? Oder gibts da ein paar Tips von den Fachleuten für mich?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Mai 2012)

ich fahr dann die Basic-position eher hecklastig, entlaste das VR und ziehe es bei kritischen Wurzeln an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFace (25. Mai 2012)

Ist es nicht wichtig da gerade durck aufs Vorderrad zu geben?
Naja nicht wild lenken und drüber.


----------



## Girl (25. Mai 2012)

Richtige Reifen bringen viel und ganz wichtig!!!!

"Das Rutschen beginnt im Kopf"


----------



## Biofipps (25. Mai 2012)

erstmal muss ich girl rechtgeben, der reifen macht verdammt viel aus, nicht nur Breite sondern auch Mischung und Bestollung. Ich rutsche mir immer einen ab mit den smart sam aber bei mir lautet an solchen Stellen die Devise: 

Geschwindigkeit gibt Stabilität! Dabei versuche ich die Wurzeln mit dem VR zu überspringen. Bei Wurzeln in Laufrichtung versuche ich das ebenso (a la Bordsteinsprung von der seite)


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

Immer schön Draufhalten 
Gerne auch gefährliche Querwurzeln überspringen und saubere Linienwahl + Dem Bike seinen Raum geben... es darf schon mal 5-10 cm links rechts rutschen bei dem Wetter. 
Bremsen ist eher Problematisch, hier versuchen nur auf geeigneten Stellen zu bremsen.


----------



## jan84 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre weitestgehend wie im trockenen. Meiner Erfahrung nach isses im Nassen aber wichtiger mit mehr Nachdruck/Selbstvertrauen/commitment zu fahren. Sprich wenns geradeaus geht auf, Tempo stabilisiert. Bremsen auf, *keine Schleifbremsungen*!

Falls Klickpedale => noch mehr vertrauen. Locker stehen und nicht die ganze Zeit angespannt auf ein möglicherweise nötiges Ausklicken konzentrieren. 

Bis auf sehr große&exponierte Wurzeln achte ich nicht auf die Überfahrtsrichtung, wenn man sehr locker steht schlägt das Rad unter einem zwar mehr hin und her als im trockenen, aber wenn man dabei locker steht nicht bremst fängt sichs immer wieder. 

Beim Anbremsen mit massivem Ausbrechen vom Rad rechnen und in dem Fall die Bremse kurz komplett aufmachen. Bei Bedarf kurze, wurzelfreie Passagen zum Bremsen nutzen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## beetle (25. Mai 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich fahre weitestgehend wie im trockenen. Meiner Erfahrung nach isses im Nassen aber wichtiger mit mehr Nachdruck/Selbstvertrauen/commitment zu fahren. Sprich wenns geradeaus geht auf, Tempo stabilisiert. Bremsen auf, *keine Schleifbremsungen*!



So ist das. Auf keinen Fall zu langsam fahren! Richtige Reifen? Hmmm... wenn es rutscht, dann rutscht es - egal welcher Reifen. 

Das rumrutschen ist übrigens eine sehr gute Technikübung. Und bleit eigenntlich auch nicht aus, wenn man am Limit fährt. Und ist eigentlich gar kein Problem. Ich trainiere das immer auf dem Hardtail. Dort habe ich ein 2.1er Crossmark drauf. Damit fahre ich sehr Endurolastig. Steil und Wurzeln und auch im Nassen. Die Grenzen kommen halt viel eher und ist auch so gewollt. Die Technikübung ist das zu beherschen.


----------



## Athabaske (25. Mai 2012)

Biofipps schrieb:


> ...Geschwindigkeit gibt Stabilität!...


...mal abgesehen von den "Kreiselkräften" die sich erst mit recht flotter Geschwindigkeit auswirken, könntest Du das bitte kurz erläutern. Evtl auch mit beigefügten Sturz- und Bremsversuchen bei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mal abgesehen von den "Kreiselkräften" die sich erst mit recht flotter Geschwindigkeit auswirken, könntest Du das bitte kurz erläutern. Evtl auch mit beigefügten Sturz- und Bremsversuchen bei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten?


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Mai 2012)

schnell drüber, dann hat das Radl keine Zeit zum Rutschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (25. Mai 2012)

> schnell drüber, dann hat das Radl keine Zeit zum Rutschen


Und du keine Zeit mehr um "oh schit" zu denken wenns doch mal schief geht.



> Wie macht man's? Einfach rutschen lassen und keinen Schiss haben?


Kontrolliert, ruhig fahren. Damit man wirklich wegrutscht und unter dem Rad liegt muss man schon fast stehen bleiben und wenn man so langsam ist tut man sich nicht wirklich weh.
Wichtig ist die Blickführung. Hindernis erkennen, Linie planen und voraus schauen. Wenn man die rutschige Wurzel ewig anschaut wirds gefährlich.


----------



## Girl (25. Mai 2012)

Langsam fahren bedeutet auch langsam auf einer Wurzel rutschen, was wiederum bedeutet lange zu rutschen und auch oft gleichzusetzen mit weit rutschen nach der Seite. 

Wenn du den Drang nach vorn hast zieht es dich halt nicht so schnell zur Seite, bist ja derweilen schon wieder auf der nächsten Wurzel zum weiterrutschen


----------



## Biofipps (25. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mal abgesehen von den "Kreiselkräften" die sich erst mit recht flotter Geschwindigkeit auswirken, könntest Du das bitte kurz erläutern. Evtl auch mit beigefügten Sturz- und Bremsversuchen bei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten?



Verweildauer auf der Wurzel ist geringer, aber Haupteffekt ist die rotierende Masse der Laufräder. Auf einer Wurzel bremsen geschweige denn bewusst stürzen werde ich sicherlich nicht


----------



## Athabaske (25. Mai 2012)

...vermutlich ist es der Wurzel ziemlich egal, wie lange Du auf Ihr verweilen willst, wenn sie dich rutschen lassen will?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Mai 2012)

hier


----------



## CrossX (25. Mai 2012)

Wer über jede Wurzel rüber balanciert, weil er Angst hat das er rutscht und dabei schöne jede kleine Wurzel fixiert, wird sich ganz sicher auf irgendeiner hinlegen. 
Flott drüber, gute Liniewahl und ab und zu mal am Lenker ziehen, damit das Vorderrad vernünftig über die Wurzel kommt, hat mich in den letzten Jahren sehr gut vor Stürzen bewahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (25. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...vermutlich ist es der Wurzel ziemlich egal, wie lange Du auf Ihr verweilen willst, wenn sie dich rutschen lassen will?


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

langsam fahren geht im nassen eben nicht, 
immer schön draufhalten, dann rutscht du nicht 



Girl schrieb:


> Langsam fahren bedeutet auch langsam auf einer Wurzel rutschen, was wiederum bedeutet lange zu rutschen und auch oft gleichzusetzen mit weit rutschen nach der Seite.
> 
> Wenn du den Drang nach vorn hast zieht es dich halt nicht so schnell zur Seite, bist ja derweilen schon wieder auf der nächsten Wurzel zum weiterrutschen


----------



## Mitglied (25. Mai 2012)

Punkt!


----------



## Athabaske (25. Mai 2012)

Von Balancieren oder Bremsen war, so wie ich das sehe, nie die Rede. Auch nicht von Fixieren oder dergleichen.

Aber bei rutschigen Bedingungen den Rat zu geben, einfach schnell darüber zu bügeln, ist zumindest disskusionswürdig.

Der oben verlinkten Beitrag sagt alles, auch dass durchaus schieben eine Möglichkeit ist.

Wenn die Spurwahl nichts ist, der Druck am Vorderrad fehlt und noch eine weitere Kleinigkeit nicht passt, dann hilft auch Tempo nicht. Nur wer mit dosiertem Tempo eine Stelle fahren kann, kann sie auf jeden Fall auch mit höherem Tempo. Wer aber Angst hat langsam zu fahren, dem hilft auch Geschwindigkeit nicht weiter.


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Von Balancieren oder Bremsen war, so wie ich das sehe, nie die Rede. Auch nicht von Fixieren oder dergleichen.


Ja da hast du recht, aber Bremsen auf Nassen Wurzeln ist nunmal das Hauptproblem der meisten Biker.


Athabaske schrieb:


> Wenn die Spurwahl nichts ist, der Druck am Vorderrad fehlt und noch eine weitere Kleinigkeit nicht passt, dann hilft auch Tempo nicht. Nur wer mit dosiertem Tempo eine Stelle fahren kann, kann sie auf jeden Fall auch mit höherem Tempo. Wer aber Angst hat langsam zu fahren, dem hilft auch Geschwindigkeit nicht weiter.



Es war ja nicht im WorldCup Style drüber fliegen gemeint, sondern lediglich Selbstvertrauen und gesunde Selbsteinschätzung in jeder Situation


----------



## --- (25. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> auch dass durchaus schieben eine Möglichkeit ist.



Ja, ne is klar....wo ist dann bitteschön noch die Herausforderung?


----------



## Athabaske (25. Mai 2012)

Die Herausforderung könnte sein mit ordentlicher Technik über eine Stelle zu fahren statt mit zu hohem Tempo unter Gruppendruck gerade mal so darüber zu rumpeln...


----------



## spacehamster (25. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Die Herausforderung könnte sein mit ordentlicher Technik über eine Stelle zu fahren statt mit zu hohem Tempo unter Gruppendruck gerade mal so darüber zu rumpeln...



Davon redet hier ja auch keiner. Es ist wirklich ein verbreiteter Fehler, bei schwierigen Verhältnissen überall mit angezogener Handbremse drüber zu wollen und sich dann eben genau darum in den Dreck zu legen, weil man zu langsam war. Das sag ich nicht, weil ich hier den harten Max machen will, sondern weil ich ein Feigling bin, der diesem Irrtum auch ständig erliegt. Natürlich bringt es nichts, in hirnloser Selbstüberschätzung überall drüberrasen zu wollen, aber es liegt in der Natur des Fahrrads, dass es sich mit einem angemessenem Mass an Schwung besser vorwärtsbewegen lässt.

Für mich gilt in erster Linie vorausschauen, die beste Linie suchen und dann mit Schwung, aber nicht unkontrolliert, durchfahren. Und wenn ich die Linie nicht sehe, halt anhalten, Stelle anschauen (am besten von unten, nicht von oben), Linie suchen und dann drüber - beim nächsten Mal kann ich mir das dann schenken.


----------



## pedax (25. Mai 2012)

Auf keinen Fall zu langsam fahren, dabei locker und neutral über dem Bike stehen und dann fängst du die kleinen Rutscher ohne Probleme ab ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (25. Mai 2012)

ich liebe es im Matsch zu fahren da gibt's nur eins, den Körper locker halten, Tempo halten und nicht in rutschpassagen bremsen, gebe lieber Druck aufs Vorderrad und drifte hi. lieber. Wichtiger ist jedoch der Luftdruck, den Senke ich bis zu 1,7 v und 1,9 hi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich sage das Geschwindigkeit Stabilität gibt heißt das nicht, dass ich drüber fliege oder einfach drüber poltere. Angemessener Schwung, auf geeigneten stellen bremsen und ansonsten laufen lassen was mehrfach erwähnt wurde. Aber einige hier haben meinen Post bestimmt nicht so penibel aufgefasst wie manch anderer.


----------



## Infernal (26. Mai 2012)

Athabaske

Du bist schon n lustiger Vogel... Hier posten Leute die teilweise wirklich Ahnung von Fahrtechnik haben und ziemlich DH Lastige unterwegs sind, wo du zusätzlich zu den Nassen wurzeln meißt auch noch ein steiles Gefälle hast. Ohne da nun irgendwelche lustig betrunknenen Kreiselkräfte aufzufahren zeigt die Erfahrung einfach, das "Mit Schmackes drüber und locker bleiben" Die Variante ist die am wenigstens Ibuprofen und/oder Hirschtalg im nachhinein verlangt.

mfg Alex


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß net, wenn einer postet, nasse wurzeln mit schmackes zu überfahren, ob der viel Ahnung von Fahrtechnik hat, oder zumindest diese zu erklären


----------



## crushark (26. Mai 2012)

nicht allzu langsam fahren, wenn die wurzel überm radweg verläauft (also so ein bisschen in der Luft hängt, weiß net wie ichs besser ausdrücken soll) und mir denk ******* wenn ich da jetzt drüber spring reichts in der nächsten kurve nicht, fahr ich lieber vorbei.


----------



## Mitglied (26. Mai 2012)

Hier mal das obere Ende der Fahrtechnik-Skala. 
Stellenweise sieht man schön wie das Rad sicht selbst seine Linie sucht; mal leicht abrutscht, mal versetzt. Ich denke man kann sich vorstellen wie es läuft wenn man da teilweise Schritttempo zuckelt.
Das hier ist natürlich ein Extrembeispiel.

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=follow+me+sam+hill&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CEkQtwIwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DZWoRv9MhOVE&ei=1LLAT5qQK43BtAa-4cn0Cg&usg=AFQjCNF4iUZlIoNTUpMGl1BGkJ-hLjMULA

Edit: Ab 1 min geht's los. Und ja, ich bin schlecht im einbinden.(-;


----------



## Panscher (26. Mai 2012)

Klasse tipps, danke!

Das grösste problem ist meiner Meinung nach eh der Kopf... am Anfang der abfahrt steht ich noch locker auf dem Bike, dann wird's rumpelig und das Bike rutscht das erste mal ein paar cm seitlich und schon erschrecke ich mich und halt mich krampfhaft fest was die Sache dann meist noch schlimmer macht als sie eigentlich wäre... ohne erschrecken und krampfhaftes festhalten.

Wie habt ihr es geübt das Bike unter sich arbeiten zu lassen? 
Irgendwann muss man sich doch eigentlich mal dran gewöhnen das das Rad sich zu 95 Prozent wieder fängt wenn eine Wurzel oder ein Stein den Reifen seitlich rutschen lässt...

Gruß
Panscher


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. Mai 2012)

Panscher schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr es geübt das Bike unter sich arbeiten zu lassen? Irgendwann muss man sich doch eigentlich mal dran gewöhnen das das Rad sich zu 95 Prozent wieder fängt wenn eine Wurzel oder ein Stein den Reifen seitlich rutschen lässt...



da hilft nur üben. such dir eine stelle mit vielen wurzeln. dann fährst du mit deinen kumpels die gleiche stelle wieder und wieder. probiere verschiedene sachen aus (geschwindigkeit, linie etc). schau deinen kumpels zu, vielleicht macht das einer besser als du. du wirst sehen - halbe stunde pro ausfahrt, und nach einem halben jahr wirst du dich wundern, warum du überhaupt solche probleme hattest. das selbstvertrauen ist der schlüssel.


----------



## walter021 (26. Mai 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Hier mal das obere Ende der Fahrtechnik-Skala.
> .(-;


 
ja ne, is klar

das ist downhill schredderei, wenn man da einfach nur runter will und die zeit unwichtig ist, brauchts keine "extremen" fahrkünste


hier mal das obere ende der fahrtechnik skala:
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s5


----------



## teatimetom (26. Mai 2012)

Also davon, Nasse Wurzeln zu einem Politikum zu machen, halte ich nix !
Kannst du nasse Wurzeln auf dem DH Bike, so kannst du sie auch auf dem Cyclocrosser und XC Feile.... logisch oder ? 
zumal man, um in der einen Disziplin gut zu werden, immer auch die andere Trainieren muss. Viele XC Rennfahrer bekommen Fahrtechnikkurse.... auf Big Bikes ... DH Rennfahrer müssen auch Rennrad oder Tourenbikes fahren, sonst geht ihnen die Puste aus...



Panscher schrieb:


> Das grösste problem ist meiner Meinung nach eh der Kopf... am Anfang der abfahrt steht ich noch locker auf dem Bike, dann wird's rumpelig und das Bike rutscht das erste mal ein paar cm seitlich und schon erschrecke ich mich und halt mich krampfhaft fest was die Sache dann meist noch schlimmer macht als sie eigentlich wäre... ohne erschrecken und krampfhaftes festhalten.


Sofort, und erste Maßnahme wenn du erschrickst: Stehen bleiben, hochschieben, Linienwahl analysieren, dann nochmal drauf udn versuchen eine schöne Linie zu sehen / fahren. Immer wieder die gleiche Stelle  fahren und irgendwann sagt deinem Kopf: 
Ah eigentlich isses garnicht so schlimm, vielleicht versuch ich doch mal nur hinten zu Bremsen...dann da auch etwas weniger... Wird schon immer schön fleissig üben und nix erzwingen.


Panscher schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr es geübt das Bike unter sich arbeiten zu lassen?
> Irgendwann muss man sich doch eigentlich mal dran gewöhnen das das Rad sich zu 95 Prozent wieder fängt wenn eine Wurzel oder ein Stein den Reifen seitlich rutschen lässt...
> Gruß
> Panscher


Gute Frage, schwierige Frage 
Viel Fahren, dann gewöhnt man sich langsam dran das es nicht schlimm ist wenn das Rad kurz rutscht. Aber nie Mit Angst fahren, das wird nix. Wohlfühlbereich suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (26. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Die Herausforderung könnte sein mit ordentlicher Technik über eine Stelle zu fahren statt mit zu hohem Tempo unter Gruppendruck gerade mal so darüber zu rumpeln...



LOL...du bezeichnest "schieben" also als ordentliche Technik?? Am Besten das Bike gleich zu Hause lassen. Oh Mann........Im Übrigen kann man auch mit hoher/höherer Geschwindigkeit eine saubere Fahrweise haben.


----------



## spacehamster (26. Mai 2012)

Au ja, Leute, lasst uns den Thread mit nem Fahrstil-Glaubenskrieg zumüllen.


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2012)

Leute entspannt euch mal . 



Panscher schrieb:


> Klasse tipps, danke!
> [...]
> Wie habt ihr es geübt das Bike unter sich arbeiten zu lassen?
> Irgendwann muss man sich doch eigentlich mal dran gewöhnen das das Rad sich zu 95 Prozent wieder fängt wenn eine Wurzel oder ein Stein den Reifen seitlich rutschen lässt...
> ...



Bei mir kams einfach mit der Routine. Wenn Du gezielt trainieren willst such dir passagen die nicht an deinem Limit sind und versuche diese besonders entspannt zu durchfahren. Also versuch mal bewusst nicht zu bremsen oder ganz bewusst an bestimmten Stellen zwischen den Wurzeln zu bremsen. Wenn das klappt kannste dich an Stellen probieren die näher an deinem Limit liegen.
Das Limit wird dadurch halt langsam hochgeschoben. 

Außerdem hat mir viel fahren bei schlechtem Wetter im Bikepark geholfen, einfach da man durch den Lift viele Abfahrtshöhenmeter in kurzer Zeit zusammenbekommt. Dabei isses im Prinzip egal ob du auf nem DH Bike oder der CC-Feile sitzt. Effektiv isses in beiden Fällen, nur sollte man evtl. die Bikeparkwahl etwas vom Bike und den eigenen Ambitionen abhängig machen. Aber gerade die "einfachen" Parks wie z.B. Beerfelden oder Albstadt sind auch super fürs trainieren mit kleinen Bikes geeignet. 

Wenn irgendwas an irgendeiner Stelle nicht funktioniert, guck dir die Stelle in Ruhe an und denk drüber nach warum es nicht funktioniert. Die Gründe kannst Du dann auch versuchen in anderen Situationen zu beseitigen. 



			
				walter021 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ne, is klar
> 
> das ist downhill schredderei, wenn man da einfach nur runter will und die zeit unwichtig ist, brauchts keine "extremen" fahrkünste
> 
> ...



Wenn Du nen Berg einfach nur runter willst brauchst auch nicht den S3-S5 Trail nehmen sondern kannst den Forstweg daneben nehmen. Ich fahre sowohl DH als auch technische Touren in den obersten Bereich der STS. Ich wage nicht zu behaupten, dass das Fahren im S4/S5 Bereich "schwerer" ist als wirklich schnell und sauber ne schwierige DH-Strecke runterzukommen. 
Das ist was anderes und garnicht vergleichbar. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Biofipps (29. Mai 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Ich weiß net, wenn einer postet, nasse wurzeln mit schmackes zu überfahren, ob der viel Ahnung von Fahrtechnik hat, oder zumindest diese zu erklären



wie machst du es denn? jeder hat sein subjektives tempo, was dem einen schnell vorkommt ist dem anderen viel zu langsam. 

ich bin jetzt nicht der technik-pro schlecht hin, glaube aber eine recht ordentliche fahrtechnik zu haben und diese auch adäquat erklären zu können. sicherlich gibt es hier und da handlungsbedarf, da ich zwar schon länger mountainbike, aber erst seit kurzem auch auf singletrails und wurzelpassagen unterwegs bin. 

ich finde im gegensatz zu den "pro's", ob nun möchtegern oder nicht, zielen die erklärungen alle in die gleiche richtung.


----------



## Mitglied (29. Mai 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> ja ne, is klar
> 
> das ist downhill schredderei, wenn man da einfach nur runter will und die zeit unwichtig ist, brauchts keine "extremen" fahrkünste
> 
> ...



Stolperbiken; völlig spezielle Spielart und im Trailalltag eher selten, oder?
Oder fährst Du in solchen Passagen über nasse Wurzeln?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. Mai 2012)

Biofipps schrieb:


> wie machst du es denn? jeder hat sein subjektives tempo, was dem einen schnell vorkommt ist dem anderen viel zu langsam.
> 
> ich bin jetzt nicht der technik-pro schlecht hin, glaube aber eine recht ordentliche fahrtechnik zu haben und diese auch adäquat erklären zu können. sicherlich gibt es hier und da handlungsbedarf, da ich zwar schon länger mountainbike, aber erst seit kurzem auch auf singletrails und wurzelpassagen unterwegs bin.
> 
> ich finde im gegensatz zu den "pro's", ob nun möchtegern oder nicht, zielen die erklärungen alle in die gleiche richtung.



Es geht ja eigentlich weniger ums Tempo, sondern darum, mit Hilfe von
fahrtechnischen Raffinessen den Grenzbereich nach oben zu verschieben. Sturzfaktor Nr. 1 ist, wenn das Vorderrad unkontroliert ausbricht und das gilt nicht nur auf nassen Wurzeln. Aber auf nassen Wurzeln passiert das meistens überraschend schnell. Also sollte man versuchen das VR unter kontrolle zu behalten indem man es z.B. auf einem Wurzelteppich entlastet. Ich verlagere mein Gewicht mehr auf HR
und hebe das VR über kritische Wurzeln. Im Gegensatz zum VR kann man ein rutschendes HR besser kontrollieren was unter Umständen sogar Spaß machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Also sollte man versuchen das VR unter kontrolle zu behalten indem man es z.B. auf einem Wurzelteppich entlastet.



ist das nicht ein widerspruch in sich?


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Sturzfaktor Nr. 1 ist, wenn das Vorderrad unkontroliert ausbricht und das gilt nicht nur auf nassen Wurzeln.
> ...
> Also sollte man versuchen das VR unter kontrolle zu behalten indem man es z.B. auf einem Wurzelteppich entlastet. Ich verlagere mein Gewicht mehr auf HR ...


du machst einen denkfehler: wenn's vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf, die reibung ist abhängig von der normalkraft.
d.h. gewicht nach vorne, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht. 
also anstatt ängstlich/vorsichtig den kopf einzuziehen und sich hinterm lenker zu verstecken: lieber mit der nase richtung vorderrad.
ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass - wie du sagst - der sturzfaktor nr. 1 das ausbrechende vorderrad ist, aber ich vermute mal, der fahrfehler nr. 1 ist das zu-weit-nach-hinten-gehen.  

je weiter du nach hinten gehst, desto schlechter kannst du kontrollieren. 

die meisten machen den fehler, bei schwierigen stellen zu weit nach hinten zu gehen. 
ergebnis: du kannst nicht mehr steuern, vorderrad entlastet, beim kleinsten hindernis/rutscher macht's *patsch*.
lösung: druck auf dem vorderrad lassen, nur so weit nach hinten, dass du BEIM ABFAHREN nicht vornüber kippst, ansonsten in der mitte, überm rad stehen. 
dieses "nach-hinten-gehen" ist nur dann angesagt, wenn es so steil ist, dass du nicht mehr normal rollen kannst, aber es ist der häufigste fahrfehler durch missverständnis. 
ich behaupte sogar, dass viele stürze dadurch erst passieren.


----------



## walter021 (29. Mai 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Stolperbiken; völlig spezielle Spielart und im Trailalltag eher selten, oder?
> Oder fährst Du in solchen Passagen über nasse Wurzeln?


 
ich weiß ja nicht wo du so fährst, aber bei uns sehen die trails genau so aus
halt stinknormale wanderwege und auf denen ist sowas sehr wohl trailalltag. auch nasse wurzeln (wieso auch nicht?)

zwar kommt auf "meinen" trails sicher nicht S5 vor, da das weit von meinem können entfernt ist, S3 ist aber standard und auch mal ne S4 stelle (die ich dann schieben muss).


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. Mai 2012)

Man kann jetzt natürlich alles mit anderen Situationen in Frage stellen. Mit dem Richtungswechsel bekommen wir eine zusätzliche Problematik - Alles in allem ist man immer auf der Suche nach dem besten Kompromiss. Fakt ist: Ein rutschendes VR ist immens schwieriger zu kontrollieren als ein rutschendes HR. 
Warum ist den die automatische Sattelstütze so beliebt ? Oder anders, warum fühlt man sich beim Downhill sicherer, wenn kein Sattel im Weg ist ?


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Oder anders, warum fühlt man sich beim Downhill sicherer, wenn kein Sattel im Weg ist ?



weil man zentraler über dem rad stehen kann und nicht hinter den sattel muss um selbigem auszuweichen?


----------



## Mitglied (29. Mai 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wo du so fährst, aber bei uns sehen die trails genau so aus
> halt stinknormale wanderwege und auf denen ist sowas sehr wohl trailalltag. auch nasse wurzeln (wieso auch nicht?)
> 
> zwar kommt auf "meinen" trails sicher nicht S5 vor, da das weit von meinem können entfernt ist, S3 ist aber standard und auch mal ne S4 stelle (die ich dann schieben muss).



Ich sehe in dem Link ausschließlich S5 Passagen; es gibt wohl noch einen kleinen Unterschied zu stinknormalen Wanderwegen.
Wenn Du mir jetzt erzählen willst jemand fährt da im Regen auf nassen Wurzeln runter kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen.
Egal, muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Dann feilt mal weiterhin an der Technik, irgendwann macht's bei jedem klick.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. Mai 2012)

Ich geb auf - gebt ihr auf nassen Wurzeln (darum geht es hier ja) ordentlich druck auf VR und vergesst alles was ich geschrieben 
achja, bitte noch zusätzlich mit schmackes


----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass gewisse Differenzen aus unterschiedlichen eigenen Erfahrungen und unterschiedlichen Einsatzzwecken resultieren?! 
Je rutschiger es wird, desto dynamischer wird die ganze Angelegenheit. Was Dubbel oben schreibt entspricht auch meiner Erfahrung(die meisten Leute (ich würde schätzen >85% aller Biker die ich kenne, sind aber auch recht viele) fahren zu hecklastig wenns bergab geht). 
Man lernt aus Erfahrung welche Wurzelpassagen man Frontlastig fährt und bei welchen einzelnen Wurzeln man mal eben vorne leicht machen muss. Im Mittel isses aber die übliche Grundposition, man muss nicht hecklastiger fahren als sonst.... Ansonten wie schon geschrieben



jan84 schrieb:


> Ich fahre weitestgehend wie im trockenen*. Meiner Erfahrung nach isses im Nassen aber wichtiger mit mehr Nachdruck/Selbstvertrauen/commitment zu fahren. Sprich wenns geradeaus geht auf, Tempo stabilisiert. Bremsen auf, *keine Schleifbremsungen*!
> 
> Falls Klickpedale => noch mehr vertrauen. Locker stehen und nicht die ganze Zeit angespannt auf ein möglicherweise nötiges Ausklicken konzentrieren.
> 
> ...



* Wenn natürlich im trockenen schon "falsch"/unvorteilhaft gefahren wird bringt der Tipp im nassen nichts. Evtl. deckt die Nässe dann nur die Probleme auf die im trockenen noch durch ausreichend Grip unentdeckt bleiben... Auf den meisten Strecken sollten zwischen dem Nass- und Trocken-Tempo keine Größenordnungen liegen wenn alles passt...


----------



## Biofipps (29. Mai 2012)

ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht (zwar nicht auf wurzeln) das bei verlagerung des gewichts nach hinten beim lenken vorne ruck zuck zabbeduschder ist. bin in einer fahrrinne geraten und kam den absatz nicht mehr heraus aufgrund des geringen drucks am vorderrad. 

trotzdem umfahre ich die wurzeln lieber und wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt fahre ich zentral über kurbel damit nicht das eine oder das andere (zu wenig zu viel druck) passiert.


----------



## imba (30. Mai 2012)

Interessante Wurzel-Studie ab 1.55 Min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2012)

geschwindigkeit zur stabilisierung is die eine seite ,aber es kommt ja immer auf die situation an ,ob es etwas steiler is oder halt flache passagen ...bei nassen steinen bzw geröll brocken is es genau so ... meine erfahrung is,das geschwindigkeit mich schon des öfteren vor einem sturz gerettet hat ......  wenn man sich auf dem bike einfach zu viele gedanken ,wärend der abfahrt/fahrt macht ,kann man sich nich mehr auf das wesendliche konzentrieren und das is das fahren


----------



## Lemming (30. Mai 2012)

Das Beste ist wenn man die Wurzel erst gar nicht berührt, sprich bei einem Wurzelteppich einfach mit einem Bunny Hopp oder die erste Wurzel als Absprung nehmen. Geht nicht immer aber sehr oft und schon hat man fast 50% der Wurzeln schon gemeistert ohne das sie einem was anhaben konnten. 
Und sonts, auf Wurzeln nicht bremsen, wenn dann dazwischen, Linie gut wählen und Wurzel möglichst im stumpfen Winkel überfahren, locker bleiben und vor allem, Füsse bleiben auf den Pedalen. Dann nur noch üben, üben und wieder üben, auf die Nase fallen und wieder aufstehen nicht vergessen.


----------



## dukestah (30. Mai 2012)

imba schrieb:


> Interessante Wurzel-Studie ab 1.55 Min.





hehe, cool, der einzige ders packt ist der der drüber springt


----------



## Bodenprobe (30. Mai 2012)

Wichtigste Regel: Bei Nässe niemals Pacestar auf der Felge haben, damit geht gar nichts!

Nasse, rutschige quer zum (hinreichend steilen) Hang laufende Wurzelteppiche, die zu lang sind, um sie zu überspringen, sind nicht auf dem Bike zu bewältigen. Man sieht es an einer Stelle im Video gut: Alle die fahren fliegen, der einzige, der rüberspringt kommt durch. Ist die Passage zu lang zum Springen geht´s nicht.


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Mai 2012)

also ich stelle mir einfach einen rosa golfball vor


----------



## Bodenprobe (30. Mai 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> also ich stelle mir einfach einen rosa golfball vor



...und wo genau steckt der rosa Golfball, den Du Dir vorstellst?


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Mai 2012)

na, in der gelben gummiente


----------



## Bodenprobe (30. Mai 2012)

...und die?


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Mai 2012)

mir egal, an der stelle bin ich immer schon über den wurzeln drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (31. Mai 2012)

Das ist jetzt vielleicht etwas off-topic, hat aber mit wurzeln zu tun. 

Wenn ich Wurzeln als kleinen Kicker benutzen will (höhe ca. 10-20cm bzw. mit vorgenageltem Brett a la cc-strecke hochspeyer), wie schaffe ich es mit einem hardtail bei hoher Geschwindigkeit (15-25kmh) den zu stehen ohne das ich einen front-wheelie mache?  

Die Farbe des smileys lässt sich auf meiner schulter / arm / hüfte wiederfinden nachdem ich das erste mal total abgeschmiert bin...

oder gibt es einen schönen thread darüber, sufu spuckte nicht so wirklich was raus.


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Mai 2012)

da wären wir wieder beim golfball...


----------



## Mitglied (31. Mai 2012)

Beherrschst Du einen Bunny? Die Bewegung ist eigentlich die selbe. Sprich: Trifft das Vorderrad auf die Wurzel/Kante/Stein ziehst Du die Front hoch und nutzt den Impuls wenn das Hinterrad auftrifft um das Heck nachzuziehen. Je nach Geschwindigkeit und stärke des Anreissens variiert Weite und Höhe.


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Mai 2012)

normalerweise reicht es schon aus, wenn er zentral bleibt. Wenn es ihn nach vorn wirft, ist das eigentlich nur ein zeichen dafür, dass er vor der kante (aus angst) zu früh nach hinten geht und dann nicht mehr ausgleichen kann. Es reicht schon drüberzurollen, bunnyhop würde ich bei so sachen nur dann benutzen, wenn dahinter ne welle zum reindoublen ist und ich die weite brauche...


----------



## Mitglied (31. Mai 2012)

Biofipps schrieb:


> Wenn ich Wurzeln als kleinen Kicker benutzen will ...



!


----------



## Athabaske (31. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Ot3csNWyI&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Dr Bunnyflop      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eine Lieblingsstelle auf meinen Trails und zwar kurzer, 20% Anstieg mit dicken Wurzeln direkt in der 70° Kurve, danach lose Kalksteinbrocken in ca 22% Anstieg. 
Trocken über all die Jahre kein Problem, nur Nass mit den alten Bikes kein Grip, egal ob Fully oder Hardtail, alles probiert, verschiedene Luftdrücke, Reifen, Körperhaltungen.
Am Wochende dann mit meinem neuen On One 456 carbon rauf, nass und glitschig, was passiert: Locker mit Grip, ohne auch nur einmal durchzudrehen, rauf...
Die Reifen waren übrigens vom alten Fully...
Fazit: Mit dem passenden Esel unter dem Hintern schafft man alles.


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2012)

Oder Placebo-Effekt - der Berg zerbricht am Geist und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. Juni 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> du machst einen denkfehler: wenn's vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf, die reibung ist abhängig von der normalkraft.



die frage ist eigentlich, warum das vorderrad überhaupt wegrutscht. angenommen, man fährt auf den nassen wurzeln keine kurve, sondern man überfährt gerade eine schräge würzel. es gibt offensichtlich eine kraft, die das bike zur seite zieht. diese kraft resultiert ja gerade daraus, dass auf dem vr gewicht ist. wir denken mal an die kraftzerlegung an einer scheifen ebene. gibt es kein gewicht auf dem vorderrad, sind alle kräfte null. extremfall ist dann, wenn man das vr über die wurzel hebt oder sie nur ghanz leicht streift. bei kurven ist das ganz anders, dort entsteht diese seitliche kraft durch die zentripetalbeschleunigung.

ich mache das z.b. so, dass ich das gewicht vom vr wegnehme und das vr von der wurzel wegdrehe. das hr rutscht dann weg, aber das lässt sich deutlich leichter kontrollieren. 

zu dieser fahrtechnik-debatte kann ich nur sagen, dass dh fahren mehr mit fahrkönnen zu tun hat als mit mut oder dummheit. d.h., man kann alles lernen, wenn man sich zeit nimmt und seine arroganz überwindet, um sich neuem zu öffnen. mit lernen meine ich nicht einfach oft wiederholen oder viel fahren, sondern "spielerisch lernen". einfach sachen ausprobieren. wenns nicht klappt, hat man auch was gelernt. kreativ sein, sich gedanken über die strecke machen. und nicht mit diesem ehrgeiz rangehen. so ähnlich, als ob man sich einen riesen berg hochquälen würde, so nach dem motto, je mehr man sich quält, desto größer der trainingseffekt. das hab ich schon oft gesehen. die fahren danz ganz verkrampft und bereiten sich quasi beim anfahren schon auf den sturz vor. der spaß am fahren sollte die motivation sein.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (4. Juni 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Oder Placebo-Effekt - der Berg zerbricht am Geist und nicht umgekehrt.


 Nee, nee, Geometrie.
Es liegt einfach am mehr Druck von oben auf dem Hinterrad. Die Kettenstreben sind kurz und  durch das relativ lange Oberrohr rutscht der Hintern  mehr über das Hinterrad, das Gewicht liegt mehr dort. 
Alles eine Frage der Gewichtsverteilung und diese ist das Geheimnis für Grip.


----------



## Athabaske (4. Juni 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> du machst einen denkfehler: wenn's vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf, die reibung ist abhängig von der normalkraft...



...kannst Du das noch in Beziehung zu schnellen und langsamen Wurzeln setzten? Und überhaupt ist die Normalkraft vollkommen unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit, abgesehen von Tempobereichen in die der Otto Normal Biker nie vorstossen wird.

Denn merke, geht eine Stelle nicht, einfach mit noch mehr Schmackes darüber. Du musst solange das Tempo erhöhen bis es klappt. Vergesst alles was derzeit in Fahrtechnikkursen geschult wird - alles bullshit. Arsch nach hinten und Bremsen auf, sagten schon die Urväter des Bikens!

Und Wahrheiten bleiben Wahrheiten, egal was ein paar Hirnakrobaten sich ausdenken!

Skøl!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Denn merke, geht eine Stelle nicht, einfach mit noch mehr Schmackes darüber. Du musst solange das Tempo erhöhen bis es klappt. Vergesst alles was derzeit in Fahrtechnikkursen geschult wird - alles bullshit.



das ist schon wieder schwachsinn. man siehts an dieser wurzel-studie aus winterberg. alle, die versuchen, die schrägen wurzeln stupf zu befahren, scheitern. das gibt die physik einfach nicht her, da kannst du so schnell fahren wie du willst. der kluge fahrer, den man zum schluss sieht, fährt etwas anders an und überspringt die wurzeln.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. Juni 2012)

Das hat der Athabaske doch ironisch gemeint


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. Juni 2012)

ups, in diesem fall dient mein beitrag dazu, den standpunkt von Athabaske zu untersützen.


----------



## dubbel (4. Juni 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich mache das z.b. so, dass ich [...] das vr von der wurzel wegdrehe.


wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Athabaske (4. Juni 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Das hat der Athabaske doch ironisch gemeint


 danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> wie ist das gemeint?



unter vorderrad wegdrehen verstehe ich den beginn eines ausweichmanövers, umgangssprachlich auch "drumrumfahren" oder "kneifen" genannt... ?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. Juni 2012)

d.h. wenn die wurzel nach rechts abfällt, dann drehe ich mein vr. ebenfalls nach rechts. das gleiche in einer links kurve. ich lenke quasi von der wurzel weg. ich fahre aber nicht um die wurzel herum, sondern ich fahre drauf, mit dem vr "in die falsche richtung" eingeschlagen. wenn ich die wurzel passiert habe, muss ich aufs bike wieder druck geben, um die linie weiter zu halten. das sind dann so zu sagen kleine schlenker. wenn ich weiß, dass ich grip habe, drücke ich das bike in den boden und fahre ich eine kleine kurve. wenn ich eine glatte stelle sehe, versuche ich, möglichst keine seitichen kräfte auf die wurzel zu übertragen.

hier im video bei 00:53. ich will aber nicht behaupten, dass ich das so gut kann wie der typ (jack reading)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36537151"]Jack Reading - On The Line on Vimeo[/ame]

oder hier (03:24):
http://video.mpora.de/watch/FgfL1uZK7/

hier sieht man auch was:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrRUJsE8Ti4"]Olie Burton   Morzine Fever      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. Juni 2012)

Ich fass das ganze jetzt mal mit wenigen Worten zusammen :
Wurzeln sind irgendwie auch wie Frauen, wenn sie feucht sind, sind sie unberechenbar und wollen einen nur flachlegen ...
in diesem Sinne


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Juni 2012)

der is gut


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Juni 2012)

wenn man sich wärend der fahrt zu viel gedanken macht ,wie muss ich die nächsten wurzeln / steine oder ähnliches richtig erwischen bzw überqueren macht mann fehler ....


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Juni 2012)

> ...zu viel gedanken macht...macht mann fehler...


Falsch. Ein Mann denkt nicht.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Juni 2012)

also macht er auch keine fehler


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. Juni 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn man sich wärend der fahrt zu viel gedanken macht ,wie muss ich die nächsten wurzeln / steine oder ähnliches richtig erwischen bzw überqueren macht mann fehler ....



klar, man sitzt dann aus Angst total steif auf dem Bike und hat kein feeling mehr, dein Hirn wartet nur auf den Einschlag... das kann dann nix werden.
Um zu lernen sollte man ganz bewusst die Stellen /Trails fahren die einem richtig Schwierigkeiten bereiten, mit schön nassen Wurzeln ... 
Dann vorsichtig herantasten und auf die richtige Technik achten. Dann wirds was !


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Juni 2012)

Schöner Faden, und ich liebe Gehirnakrobatik!



dubbel schrieb:


> du machst einen denkfehler: wenn's vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf, die reibung ist abhängig von der normalkraft.d.h. gewicht nach vorne, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht.


Das ist grundsätzlich erst einmal richtig. Nun muss man nur noch wissen, welche Kraft das Wegschmieren verursacht.



alex m. schrieb:


> die frage ist eigentlich, warum das vorderrad überhaupt wegrutscht. angenommen, man fährt auf den nassen wurzeln keine kurve, sondern man überfährt gerade eine schräge würzel. es gibt offensichtlich eine kraft, die das bike zur seite zieht.


Die kann man sich schnell klar machen. Ist die Wurzel unter der Erde, merkt man nichts von ihr, ist sie einen halben Meter dick, rutscht man zwangsläufig an ihr zur Seite. Drum nennt man es eine Zwangskraft. Sie hält die Eisenbahn in Kurven und Weichen auf den Schienen. Die Kräftezerlegung ist, wie alex schon schrieb, analog  einer schiefen Ebene. Und deswegen soll man ja Wurzeln laut Fahrtechnikkurs gerade über die Wurzel fahren. Dann verschwindet die Querkraft. Diese Zwangskraft wirkt beim Anheben des VR durch die Wurzel. Auf der Wurzel selber ist sie im Idealfall Null.



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...kannst Du das noch in Beziehung zu schnellen und langsamen Wurzeln setzten? Und überhaupt ist die Normalkraft vollkommen unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit, ...



Dummerweise sind Wurzeln vor allem am Hang. Dann bleibt die Querkomponente (durch die schiefe Ebene) hangabwärts erhalten und Dubbels Argument trifft zu. Wer lange auf der Wurzel bleibt, rutsch lange hangabwärts. Das bekommt der Schwerpunkt erst mit, wenn das Rad schon nicht mehr unter dem Körper ist. Wer nur 0,1s drauf ist, hat gleich wieder Grip. Haarig wird es doch erst bei den sofort folgenden Wurzeln. An einem Baum vorbei kommen die ja sternförmig, erst schräg zum Baum (hangaufwärts), dann gerade (ideal 90°) und am Ende schräg hangabwärts. Der Sturz ist dann immer in der Gegenrichtung.



alex m. schrieb:


> man kann alles lernen, .... mit lernen meine ich nicht einfach oft wiederholen oder viel fahren, sondern "spielerisch lernen". einfach sachen ausprobieren. wenns nicht klappt, hat man auch was gelernt. kreativ sein, sich gedanken über die strecke machen. und nicht mit diesem ehrgeiz rangehen. so ähnlich, als ob man sich einen riesen berg hochquälen würde, so nach dem motto, je mehr man sich quält, desto größer der trainingseffekt. das hab ich schon oft gesehen. *die fahren danz ganz verkrampft und bereiten sich quasi beim anfahren schon auf den sturz vor.* der spaß am fahren sollte die motivation sein.


Das kann ich nur ganz dick unterschreiben. Kids lernen aus Neugier und Spaß, und als Opa tut man gut daran, wieder dahin zurück zu kehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (5. Juni 2012)

Ist das jetzt ne Art Humor, die ich nicht verstehe?


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2012)

ich bin mir grad auch nicht sicher...


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich ist doch hier alles gesagt?!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab hier einen kleinen Abhang, der aber schon relativ steil ist und bevor es runter geht steht einige dicke Wurzeln im Weg, die sich bis unten hinziehen.

Gestern wollte ich bei feuchten und matschigen Bedingungen da runter fahren und für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde hab ich überlegt, wie ich am besten drum herum zirkele.... hab den Gedanken aber direkt verworfen und bin mit offenen Bremsen einfach gerade herunter gebrettert.

Mit meinem Fully hats da nur leicht "gescheppert" und ich war zügig unten. Musste dort nur aufpassen weils gleich ne Kurve gab, dass ich nicht wegrutsche auf feuchten Steinen.

Also ich unterstütze damit die These, dass es in vielen Fällen besser ist, einfach drüber zu kacheln ohne zu bremsen, statt sich die Mühe zu machen, drum herum zu zirkeln, was bei matschig-feuchtem Untergrund - gerade beim Abhang - eher zu einem Sturz führt als gerade runter zu brettern.


----------



## Tob1as (5. Juni 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Also ich unterstütze damit die These, dass es in vielen Fällen besser ist, einfach drüber zu kacheln ohne zu bremsen, statt sich die Mühe zu machen, drum herum zu zirkeln, was bei matschig-feuchtem Untergrund - gerade beim Abhang - eher zu einem Sturz führt als gerade runter zu brettern.



Außer die Stelle ist technisch anspruchsvoll und nicht "einfach so" zu fahren.
Dann muss man sich halt überlegen welche Linie und Fahrtechnik.

Erfahrung - Trägheit - Übung.
In der Reihenfolge 

Die Argumentation mit Normalkräften finde ich unwichtig,
eine nasse Wurzel hat eh einen geringen Reibungskoeffizienten.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Juni 2012)

jetpilot schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt ne Art Humor, die ich nicht verstehe?


Mit Humor versuche ich es hier gar nicht erst. 



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mir grad auch nicht sicher...


Dann versuch doch, es als Sachargument zu sehen. Sonst landen wir wieder bei solch treffenden Bemerkungen wie von Tob1as:



> Die Argumentation mit Normalkräften finde ich unwichtig,
> eine nasse Wurzel hat eh einen geringen Reibungskoeffizienten.


Und der stellt das Problem dar. Gleitreibung schon bei geringen Querkräften.  Und die fallen bekanntlich vom Himmel. 

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (5. Juni 2012)

Man kann sich echt über alles streiten 

P.S.Ja, mir ist auch langweilig


----------



## TheMars (5. Juni 2012)

so macht mechanik lernen Spaß  (auch wenns nicht ganz der richtige bereich ist)


----------



## Datenwurm (6. Juni 2012)

Auf nassen Wurzeln am Hang/Kurve etc. ist das einzig sinnvolle, die Räder möglichst zu entlasten, wenn sie die Wurzel berühren. Je nach Gegebenheit also auch drüberspringen nicht vergessen. Ich rede jetzt aber nicht von ein paar Wurzeln auf nahezu waagerechten Wegen, weil da keine/kaum Fahrtechnik nötig ist.

Der berühmter "Druck aufm Vorderrad" bei trockenem Untergrund ist auch nur die halbe Wahrheit. Das Rad, welches den Richtungswechsel einleiten soll, muss möglichst viel Druck bekommen. Und erstaunlich oft ist das eben auch am Hinterrad der Fall.


----------



## B-Braut (6. Juni 2012)

Ich versuche möglichst sicher zu stehen und nicht zu bremsen! Ich bin da eher vorsichtig und nehme vorher viel Tempo raus, gerade wenns ein bisschen abschüssig ist. Das a und o sind natürlich die richtigen Reifen mit großen Stollen. Bei zu viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad komme ich auch manchmal ins Rutschen, da stehe ich lieber locker und guck mal was passiert, bloß nicht zu viel Angst haben!


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Juni 2012)

ersatzlos gestrichen


----------



## marten-spaten (9. Juni 2012)

Fahrlinie ändern, bzw neu überdenken. Wurzeln mit Steinen kombinieren. Sprich: schauen ob evtl an der Wurzel Steine sind oder felsiger Untergrund die Deinen Halt vergrößern.
Überspringen mit flachen Bunny Hops.
Gänzlich umfahren.
Gerade anfahren, niemals schräg (bei größeren Wurzeln)
Strecke genau einprägen. Geistige Notizen machen. (Leichte Stellen ,mittelschwere Stellen, sehr schwere Stellen).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Juni 2012)

Die Ratschläge sind ja wirklich gut, keine Frage. Aber ich stehe öfter vor diesem Problem (typisch für den Albtrauf):



 



marten-spaten schrieb:


> Fahrlinie ändern, bzw neu überdenken.
> Überspringen mit flachen Bunny Hops.
> Gänzlich umfahren.
> Gerade anfahren, niemals schräg (bei größeren Wurzeln)


Fahrlinie rechts geht nicht. Rutschiger, sehr schnell sehr steiler Hang.
Überspringen überfordert mich, weil ich dann in der nächsten Wurzel lande. 
Gerade anfahren ginge vielleicht, aber die schräge Richtung zum Weg (den Hang hinab) bleibt erhalten. Diese Rutschrichtung ist nicht zu vermeiden. Sicher würde ein Profi hier einfach drüber brettern und so die Zeit zum Rutschen minimieren. Ein Bunny Hop weit genug wäre eine Möglichkeit. Dann darf die Wurzel aber nicht weit im Anstieg auftreten, weil dann das Tempo weg wäre.
Ich weiß nur, dass ich gut rüber komme, wenn ich das Vorderrad über die Wurzel lupfe und wieder kurz Grip habe vor der nächsten. Was das Hinterrad derweil macht, ist ziemlich egal. Natürlich sind diese Stellen im geistigen Notizbuch notiert. Ich muss nur früh genug die richtige Notiz wieder finden.

Paul


----------



## marten-spaten (9. Juni 2012)

Natürlich sind diese Stellen im geistigen Notizbuch notiert. Ich muss nur früh genug die richtige Notiz wieder finden.

Paul[/QUOTE]

hehe, der war gut. Jo ganz langsam mit Gefühl ist natürlich auch eine Lösung.
Ich für mein Teil würde fleissig antreten und die Dinger einfach Volley nehmen.
Was auch oft Sinn macht ist, den Fuß am Hang runternehmen und ein gewisses Rutschen in Kauf nehmen. Vorrausgesetzt es ist kontrollierbar. Oder ein Punkt anfixen wo der Fuß sicher stehen kann und das Bike ein Stück weiterlupfen so das es evt. nur eine oder keine Wurzel berührt.
Da es sicher aber um eine Tour handelt und nicht um ein Wettkampfrennen bleibt zu guter letzt noch die sicherste Lösung: absteigen, schieben. Falls nix anderes möglich ist.
Wichtig ist das sichere erreichen des Ziels und man sollte sich für nix schämen, noch unter Druck setzen.


----------

